# any whizzer heads know the date of this bike?



## indianfaze (Oct 30, 2010)

Im trying to find a date on this bike but have no clue what the numbers mean. any help would be very appreciated. thanks


----------



## mason_man (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi indianfaze you have a model H motor,the H and numbers down by the oil drain hole is how you will know it's the serial number.They where made from about march 1946 to about may of 1948.They sold approximately 139,000 model H motors.The carb is Tillotson #ML5B.It's good to see more Whizzer folks here on the forum.hope this helps Ray


----------



## indianfaze (Oct 31, 2010)

ray. thanks a lot! i appreciate the knowledge and the response.....


----------



## mason_man (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi let me know if i can be of futher help.can you post some pics of your bike?Whizzer only made the motor kits back then.Whizzer didn't make a complete bike until 1948.bike manufacturers  made heavy-duty frames for Whizzer motor.The Hoffman 90,the Roadmaster 226WH,the Columbia,Western Flyer and Schwinn S-4 model which became the WZ507. Thanks Ray


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 1, 2010)

hey ray heres a pic of the complete bike. i found it out in the midwest.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 1, 2010)

SCORRRRRRRRED! That's one nice original find.Keep us posted of your progressThanks Ray


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 1, 2010)

ray. glad you dig it. i like it alot. im having a bit of trouble trying to start it. it was working a month ago. now i cant get her to work....


----------



## mason_man (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll put some info together to see if I can help you to get it started


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks ray!!..


----------



## mason_man (Nov 2, 2010)

OK lets start with the carburetor,if it floods when trying to start don't choke.These things flood easy.close both jets,trun screws clockwise until they seat(lightly)and back them out 3/4 turn.The side one is Idle adjustment and bottom one is main adjustment.I use Champion J6C and gap at .025 inch.Set points at.0015 inch,also check condenser.I've removed my points and replaced them with a electronic ignition module.Set flywheel air gap at.012 inch this is between the flywheel and magneto.The coil guard uses 2 allenhead screws to hold and adjust the magneto,also there are insulating washers on the allenhead screws make sure there on their.valve tappets should be set both at .012 inch with motor cold.turn flywheel until piston is at top dead center on compression storke.i'm sure you've taken some of these steps.these are whizzers specs except for the module.low compression,leaky valves might be some of the problems to.it's a start let me know Ray


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 2, 2010)

RAY. thanks a lot for the info..ill let you know what happens when i get a chance to start her up.your the man!


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 2, 2010)

ray..........i got it working!...i think the main problem was the spark plug was set too far apart. i closed it a bit and it started right up. its 1 am so i had to shut it off immediately or the police would be called.....hahah....thanks a bunch. you are the man..!!!. ill try and get a video uploaded.....


----------



## mason_man (Nov 2, 2010)

YES!!! That sounds good to me


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 3, 2010)

hey ray. here it is. i couldnt get it to run perfect right now, but it works.....!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ99neAKUIw


----------



## mason_man (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that it sounds good.go through all adjustment and when you do your oil only add 6 ounces of oil.when you need replacement parts i know some good sources.  Ray


----------



## DirtNerd (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like we're in the same boat. well, yours is running at least. our frames differ slightly.

nice find!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the5kgarden/sets/72157616691133461/with/5034419671/


----------



## mason_man (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Indianfaze just read you got rid of your whizzer.your bike was early 40's and the model H motor that is on it probably replaced the previous model. The model F motor,
 these were for defense workers only and were the first to use the pully clutch system with the large belt sheave mounted to the rear wheel.also your motor mounts were still ridged whereas today we have rubber sleeves over the mounts.these model F motors had some problems and whizzer gave a $25.00 allowance for a trade in on the new model H motor.that's probably what happen with yours.  Ray


----------

